
Portland's Mayor Is Tear-Gassed by Federal Forces on Another Night of Protests - pera
https://www.npr.org/sections/live-updates-protests-for-racial-justice/2020/07/23/894591409/portlands-mayor-is-tear-gassed-by-federal-forces-on-another-night-of-protests
======
Bostonian
Why are Federal agents in Portland -- because of threats like this: "Rioters
Set Fire to Federal Courthouse in Portland"
[https://www.nationalreview.com/news/rioters-set-fire-to-
fede...](https://www.nationalreview.com/news/rioters-set-fire-to-federal-
courthouse-in-portland/) .

